# Is my Graphics card gone?



## rahimlee54 (May 29, 2011)

Question for someone here would be into computers and know a little about this.

I got back in town late last night and my computer had wavy lines all through it and was stuck on the screen saver. So I hard powered down and it started to reboot, the motherboard posted but with lots of random text everywhere flashing and with blue lines all throughout the screen. I went in safe mode and it booted, wiped the drivers and nvidia software, reinstalled the current setup and with the same results. I am not even sure it ever finished installing I think it just got stuck. The card has a lifetime warenty and is a EVGA 9800GT, so I was hoping someone here who is into computers would know before I went through the trouble of RMA and getting rejected.

If pictures would help I can take a couple and post them.

Thanks
Jared


----------



## shankster (May 29, 2011)

Is there any way you could test another card in your system? Borrow one from a freind,co worker? Or bring your card to a local computer store and have them check it out. How old is the 9800GT series?


----------



## rahimlee54 (May 29, 2011)

I have an old 5600 but my motherboard doesnt support something that old. The 9 series was new about 2-3 years ago, I may take it by the local comp store and just have them plug it in and see if it is toast, I dont know of anyone around here who would even have a computer and that could support this card, I'll look around.


----------



## shankster (May 29, 2011)

It kinda sounds like the card is gone,but I'm no expert(I have gone through half a dozen cards in the last 8 years,ATI fan boy BTW).The fan on one of my 5770's is dying after only 2 years and my warranty expired a year ago.
That's the thing with video cards,they don't last forever and something better/faster comes out as soon as you buy one. Definitely take advantage of EVGA's lifetime warranty if you can.


----------



## rahimlee54 (May 29, 2011)

I plan on seeing how long it will take, I dont know if I can go without my rig for that long. They will probably send me an upgrade because they dont usually keep the cards instock when they move onto the better tech and this card was on the higher end of their lineup when I got it. Not the most expensive but on up there, I guess we will see how it works out.


----------



## rockbox (May 29, 2011)

If the graphics works in safe mode, then there is something probably wrong with your drivers. You could possibly create a ubuntu live cd and boot from that and see if everything works. If it does then there is definitely something wrong with your software.


----------



## rahimlee54 (May 29, 2011)

I can install new drivers and such but cant seem to get it to finalize on restart, frustrating. Maybe tech support knows things. Good idea about linux, I could make a boot disc if my computer worked, dang.


----------



## rockbox (May 29, 2011)

rahimlee54 said:


> I can install new drivers and such but cant seem to get it to finalize on restart, frustrating. Maybe tech support knows things. Good idea about linux, I could make a boot disc if my computer worked, dang.



Use safe mode with networking and download the Ubuntu live CD. You don't need to install it.


----------



## joec (May 29, 2011)

So far in my 7 year old dell I've replace a sound and video card. A lot of background noise on the speakers was a clue to the sound card and the video was similar to what you described. Now I also have Nvidia though an older model the GForce 6800 but mine was the cooling fan on the card stopped working and it was over heating. Dell replaced it no charge but that was years ago. I hope to replace this machine next February.


----------



## Tristan (May 30, 2011)

If you are displaying accurate graphics during safe mood and boot up, I wouldn't bet on the graphics card being spoilt. If it is wonky you normally either get no visual output at all, or inconsistent graphics quality that is on-again-off-again. Not usually a consistent problem at a consistent stage.

I would guess it was your motherboard giving you problems. Or the CPU itself overheating? Not much to go on, but if it were my setup, I would:
1)Reapply thermal paste to the CPU/Fan contact point after degunking the whole fan of dust bunnies- try it again
2)Run it up in safe mode with a full install of your choice of OS
3)If you can't complete step two, borrow a cheap graphics card from a buddy who has one lying around. Most of the old cards, the modern PCs are legacy enabled. So you can at least finish setup, even if you can't run anything much with it. 
4) If you don't have a buddy with a spare Graphics card, pop yours out and bring it to a friend's. If you can get his setup to work with your card, then you'll eliminate that as the problem.

Sorry there are no certain fixes with this one. I had a computer that was problematic once, went through like 2 repair stops after me and five buddies tried everything we could on it (ran down the entire list of what was possibly wrong)... I finally figured out that it was the reset switch wire that was shorting, causing it to reset at random intervals (no visible degradation of wires) so... the ghost in the machine could be from nearly anywhere.


----------



## rahimlee54 (May 30, 2011)

I set up a RMA with evga, and since holiday sales were going on I treated myself. I hope the card is actually dead and I am not wasting my money shipping it to them. So if anyone is in the market for anything let me know, I'll have some sort of refurb in a couple of weeks.

GTX 460 SC

Should be fun later this week.


----------



## shankster (May 30, 2011)

Nice card and a great price! It's nice to treat oneself every now and then...


----------



## rahimlee54 (May 30, 2011)

I probably treat myself a little to often, but I hope to enjoy it for a couple years, until it dies anyway.


----------



## shankster (May 30, 2011)

A couple of years is all we can expect from a video card before it dies or becomes obsolete.Computer upgrades(video cards,cpu's,ram etc) used to be a bit of an obsession for me,until I finally realized,what's the point.You can't keep up with the latest and fastest parts. One day it's hot,the next month it's not.I think I'll try knives for a while....


----------



## rahimlee54 (Jun 3, 2011)

I put in the new card last night and viola a working system again. Not a big jump in performance but a little boost none the less. 240 Shig with it to keep on topic. Mahogany board as well.


----------



## olpappy (Jun 3, 2011)

Tristan said:


> If you are displaying accurate graphics during safe mood and boot up, I wouldn't bet on the graphics card being spoilt. If it is wonky you normally either get no visual output at all, or inconsistent graphics quality that is on-again-off-again. Not usually a consistent problem at a consistent stage.
> 
> I would guess it was your motherboard giving you problems. Or the CPU itself overheating? Not much to go on, but if it were my setup, I would:
> 1)Reapply thermal paste to the CPU/Fan contact point after degunking the whole fan of dust bunnies- try it again
> ...



Tristan, were you able to find a replacement switch? My computer has been acting up, sometimes I have to press the power button more than once to get it to stay on, sometimes it lights up and spins the fan a couple of seconds then goes off unless I press it again. I have no idea where to get a replacement switch. And Oh yeah, I had to replace the video card on it a few months back.

I took it to a computer repair shop, and of course it always turned on perfectly every time when it was there. As soon as I took it back home, it did it again....


----------

